# Peanut, peanut budda!



## JBean (Feb 4, 2010)

Peanut butter will always get two thumbs up from me. Especially this week! It's all I've been thinking about! So, I implore you, please share your peanut butter recipes with me! I've got a couple on my blog (I Bake Most Days), and I'm a-itchin' to try one of your fancy peanut butter formulae.

Let's bakity-bake-bake.


----------

